# Should I put my Canadian savings into my Irish offset mortgage?



## canada (17 Feb 2012)

We have a substantial amount of money in Canadian dollars in a bank in Canada getting almost no interest - should we transfer it to Euros and put it in our offset mortgage account here in Ireland? Will it save us more money on mortgage interest? At the moment it feels safer to have the money in a Canadian bank.


----------

